# General Category > Creative Area >  Flowers

## Strugglingmum

Hope this link works...... I'm so bad at this but thought you might like to see what I've been up to at my floristry course. This week the theme was vintage.

----------


## Suzi

OO I'd love to see!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Ive made the picture public. Might work now

----------


## Jaquaia

Can't see a link lovely!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hopefully. Cant believe I struggle with this so much.  :(giggle):  think I need to find a 5 yr old to do it.

----------


## Suzi

Do you want to pm me the link and I'll add it into your post for you? Then we can go through the technical bits later?

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Do you want to pm me the link and I'll add it into your post for you? Then we can go through the technical bits later?


I'm going to take a deep breath and regroup!!!! I am not frustrated with my brain at all!!!  :X:

----------


## Suzi

Don't panic about it  :O:  Click the picture of a picture in the "Quick reply" box. Then just paste the url of your picture and the software does the rest  :O:

----------


## Strugglingmum

The link is working for me so I think it must be to do with my fb privacy settings. I'll look at it in the morning..... she says as if it will make a difference :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Jaquaia

If I'm honest, I thought you'd forgot to put the link in until I went into your post through the edit function  :(giggle): 

They are beautiful! Just no idea how to get the link working here!

----------


## Strugglingmum

How i passed my ECDL i will never know!! But thanks.... i was pleased with them. Xx

----------



----------


## OldMike

Flowers are beautifully arranged soft colours which is calming, if you paste the link in the browser bar it works though how to display it in DWD not worked that out.

----------

Strugglingmum (13-09-19)

----------


## Suzi

I still can't see them! Poor me!

----------


## magie06

Your flowers are beautiful. Well done. When I try things like that, they just end up looking plonked in a vase. :(rofl):

----------

Strugglingmum (13-09-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

> I still can't see them! Poor me!


You must be black listed by the boss lady :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Jaquaia

> You must be black listed by the boss lady


Well she is a bit dodgy  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Can't see the picture or a link!

----------


## Jaquaia

Click to edit SM's first post and it shows the link.

----------


## Suzi

Not for me.... Weird...

----------


## OldMike

> Not for me.... Weird...


Now that _is_ weird I did what Jaq did and could see the link between the IMG tags, you can do it else you'll miss out on SMum's beautiful flower arrangements.

----------


## Suzi

Nope, for me there are no img tags, no links, nothing.

----------


## OldMike

> Nope, for me there are no img tags, no links, nothing.


Suzi try this link.

*link removed to protect identity*

----------


## Suzi

Thanks Mike! Those are beautiful! You have a really good eye SM!

Fixed the link and so have removed the link from your post Mike to protect SM's identity  :O:

----------

OldMike (16-09-19)

----------


## Suzi

Do you want to know why it didn't work? 

When you post a pic from FB you have to click on the photo, then right click and "open in a new window" and then copy that url. Then on here click the picture on the quick reply box, then paste the url on there. 
It didn't work as you were trying to post a post, not a picture itms?

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Do you want to know why it didn't work? 
> 
> When you post a pic from FB you have to click on the photo, then right click and "open in a new window" and then copy that url. Then on here click the picture on the quick reply box, then paste the url on there. 
> It didn't work as you were trying to post a post, not a picture itms?


Thank you..... I'll try that next time. Xxx

----------

Suzi (15-09-19)

----------


## Suzi

No problem, but they are really pretty!

----------


## scilover

Wooo, it does look vintage cause the pot? what we called it. the vase yeah the vase looks so authentic and aesthetic. it suits the theme. And you also didn't choose a bright color flower so it's good.  :):

----------

